# My frog has a bump under his eye help please !!!!!



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I looked in my auratus pair tank and notice that one has a bump right under the eye they both eait fruit flys just fine and act fine but its freaking me out heres a picture please help !!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks liek some sort of cyst, how long has it been like this? if there is an exotic vet near you then i woudl take him over and have him get checked out.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I dont have a exotic vet near me and it has only been like that i guess a day just noticed it this morning i get a head count everyday anyone else have an opinion do you think it will make it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i can't really tell you that, i am not a doctor so i can't diagnose the problem, but see if its any better tomorrow, you can try applying some neosporin to the area and hope it helps.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

You can try emailing Dr. Frye about it, he is good with darts. His email is [email protected]. Good luck!


----------

